# Archon's 13 and 1/3 Black Crusade Beware Pic Heavy



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok so i went back to my original idea when i began playing this game and have disbanded my thousand sons, but fear not they will get painted everyone else is getting a new paint job.

To start we have good ole Abaddon, now he is not finished and i did the best i could with my new camera phone.









Next we have a chaos lord 









Now for the DV Chosen Champion and one other, both of which i use as standard Chaos Marine Champions





















Here we have Crunchy and Stumpy my two Helbrutes rocking new black legion colors


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

Now we have some Cultists just a blob of 10, i used to have all 20 from the DV set but one got sacrificed to a Trygon, don't worry his death is most epic









Now for some Chaos Marines, two of them have plasmas one has a melta (he isnt quite done yet), the rest all have your standard bolter


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

And now for a couple of Terminators

























And lastly my Daemon prince, no he doesnt have wings, i wanted to use one and have him be a bit cheaper but damn they still cost, I plan on getting another and winging him up so he can Rotflolcopter on things









Soon to come my Forgefiend with twin ecto, Land Raider tank, and a pair of sorcerers after that i have a group of bikers some more terminators, more CSM, Raptors Warp Talons, a Heldrake, and something else.


Now for something completely different


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I like that pile of knives. That is a nice pile of knives.

That's a solid looking black legion crusading force, well done getting it done up in all it's black, silver and brass glory! What's next on the wanted list?


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

wish list of have? thats easy more terminators so i can make some claw terminators to go with abaddon as his Bringers of Despair, as far as painting gonna get some more CSM done up then work on the Terminators i have then onto the bikes with the jump shit going last. Then on to the fiend drake and raider also gotta get some pics of my in progress Basilica Administratum.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very neat job. I would suggest giving all that yellow a sepia wash though. With a highlight of the base yellow it would help add a bit of definition to the likes of the termies tusks.


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

i washed it once with Casandora Yellow, should i go over them again with the sepia wash? and will that brown it too much? The shading and highlighting im still working on with shaky hands due to nerve damage i dont want to try anything too complicated for fear i might slip and apply too much or in the case of one model putting a nice big purple streak down the gun (damn purple coils for plasmas why did i have to go purple....cus i like it...damn me)


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey grim try a watered down sepia wash and then when its dry, go for a light dry brush of the yellow. I use one of the gw dry brushes and in textured areas it can be very effective. Dry brushing should be a good way for you to highlight. Check out some vids. That demon prince looks bad ass, I will have to go back to mine.


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks alot, i wanted to make one that looked different from most thats why i used bits from both the "fantasy" and "40k" builds.


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

*daemon prince*

Ok so I'm stupid broke but I really wanted a second daemon prince I also needed a second cultist champ. So while looking for the champ I found this
















So now with a bit of work and some new paint this will become my new winged prince. What do you guys think. He is the same height as the GW prince he isn't as wide body wise. I need a base for him I know that and the base he is on is part of him so I can't take him off without risking damage.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like Mal'ghanis from Warcraft...?


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

close, its Varimatharas from the world of warcraft minatures game....one that died a horrible death due to the cheap plastic they used


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Mal, Vari - they're both dreadlords and look the same. Your Black Legion guys look cool, my only suggestion is to detail the metal a bit more. Blades etc look a bit... dull.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha, yeah... easy mistake to make. I don't want to sound racist, but all dreadlords look the same to me 

Anyway, it's a good use of the model. The scale seems about right... so it's a solid budget approach.


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

Got some chaos bitz glued to him and got a nice layer of black to cover all that shifty factory paint. When the base layer days i'll get a couple of pics up.


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

As promised here are a couple of pics of him based out in black. Thinking about giving him a word bearers paint job since codex black legion allows for codex csm to be allies


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Archon Grimherald said:


> And lastly my Daemon prince, no he doesnt have wings, i wanted to use one and have him be a bit cheaper but damn they still cost, I plan on getting another and winging him up so he can Rotflolcopter on things


Honestly, a Daemon of Nurgle prince with wings is the way to go--a few points more than wingless, yeah, but he jinks for a 2+ cover save!

DaisyDuke's recommendation for watered down wash then drybrush of yellow sounds good, to me.

Pretty sure in 7e you can't ally with yourself, but you can just field a second main detachment at any points level (one of which using the BL rules, one the vanilla CSM--or Crimson Slaughter if you think they'd be representative of the Word Bearers, with their super-Apostle artifact, extra Possessed, and all); it's another Troops choice you'd need, but...

It's interesting to see a Black Legion paint job going for brass rather than gold trim--it makes for some nice variation from the norm!


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

One of the rules in the black legion codex states that if you are using a codex black legion force for your primary detachment then you can use codex chaos space marines as an ally.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I believe it has to do simply with the type of detachment. The level of alliance is in the BRB, and from there you can either include an Allied Detachment or a Combined Arms Detachment of whatever you want. The only caveat (I think) is that the Primary Detachment can only be one of your Combined Arms Detachments.

The wording of "may ally" isn't really current with the way the rules work in 7th.

At any rate, those are my thoughts on it. Sweet Metal Demon you got there.


----------

